# Lowrance question



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

What are the differences between HDS10 & HDS 10GEN2
Thanks,


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

the hdsgen2 has a faster processer and the structure map, if you dont use side and down scan get a gen1. look at this video with dr sonar, click on the tutorial at the bottom of the page. http://www.hightechfishing.com/hds.html


----------

